
Vungle CEO charged with attempted murder, sexual abuse - ilamont
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/San-Francisco-startup-CEO-charged-with-attempted-12294490.php?utm_content=sfg_hp_zonec_hold_v1&ipid=sfghpholdreccos
======
bruceb
Title is not accurate any more, attempted murder charge has been dropped.

~~~
bryne
I guess it should be "sexual abuse of two children under three years old" now?

